# Home Theater Receiver Issues.



## Ibtrob (Jul 23, 2018)

I have a Harmon Kardon receiver...Great product until lately. When I turn on power, I get a message that states "protective mode". Then the system shuts down. I replaced the power cord, no luck.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Just guessing that one of your speakers have a short or the wiring is shorted. Disconnect them one at a time and see if you can locate the short


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Had this happen with an Onkyo receiver. Probably winter (very dry) and my foot dragged along carpet. When I touched power button, got a static spark. Then protective circuit was on.

Solution is usually a non logical pressing of 2 or more buttons together or in series. Carefully check your manual.


----------

